# Ice Fishing in Style!!



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This is just crazy!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. Someone must really hate his wife!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a nice one, I like the cedar. I love the guy's spud with the foam handles.


Ah....ice fishing houses like that, sans the TV dish, have been around forever. I need to take you to Minnesota ice fishing Kyle.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Wow. Someone must really hate his wife!


Hahaha, you know he is divorced.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Haha, Craig I know your complulsive , Dont even think about that one. We haul out enough S%$T on the ice as it is :lol: 

I have a buddy that is from Minnesota, He said once the lakes up there freeze, the resorts actually lease out a spot on the lakes. they have hard sided shacks built everywhere up there. They have actual street signs & neighborhoods up there where you drive down your row (in your trucks). He said they had generators, with tv's, direct tv satelite & all (Football was all they watched). Bunks, actual stoves to cook, woodburner stoves etc. They would spend the weekends out there. I guess when spring started coming, the resort would go out there with big tractors & tow in the shantys to shore until they towed them back out the next year.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Which hole is for going "potty" in? 8) 


-DallanC


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

My wifes Dad is from minnesota, the lake is like 100 feet from his back door. He builds his own fish houses quite a bit like the one pictured,very comfy type fishing back there. We were going to try to get back there this winter and fish in style but goona have to wait till another time.He just hooks up the fish house to the truck and drives it out on the ice and it stays out there all winter.He has like a 2 minute drive to go fishing.has everything in it,they cook meals out there and sometimes just sleep out there they put bells on there poles and go to sleep and let the bell wake them up.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Some ice "shanty towns" even had red light districts back in the day. Course that was Wisconsin. Those cheeseheads are funny.

Midwest ice shanty towns have been surrounded by controversy for years. Ya had drugs, alcohol, unlicensed solicitation, vehicle accidents, people stuck, people injured, spills, litter, blah, blah, blah. Then there were always those that left their shacks out too long. Many of those had to be retrieved with a boat, some fished off of the bottom of the lake. Many towns and cities have city ordinances to cover everybody and everything on the ice now. The days of kids drilling holes and selling bait for a little spending money are gone I hear.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

:lol: now that is just sweet. Wheres the xbox 360?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG...hope PBH isn't reading or opened this thread...he/she would burst into spontaneous combustion...LOL.

Yep we've been seriously think'n of booking a winter ice fish'n trip to 'real' deal ice fish'n world. Yep back where we're from same a goob you'd see these types of set-ups all over the ice.

Think'n next winter is a possibilty with a live web-cam feed and live updates. A lot of the resorts back in MN, WI, SD, ND, MI...etc have these types of setups for customers. Will take you out and pick you up or you can rent a machine...WOW is all we'll say... :wink: :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Too late, posted it there too on the thread he started!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That is a nice little shack! Reminds me of Grumpy Old Men.


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

That is just too awesome!


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm just giving it a few weeks until Nortah has one of those up on Strawberry.


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

Where was this picture taken?


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Sign me up. The question is, do they actually catch any fish out there or is it just a man cave to escape to? 

It just seems so wrong to be ice fishing in 80 degree weather watching football and grilling steak!


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

My old man in NH set up his ice shack this weekend.... not as nice as that one, but hard sides are nice to have. 

Ha I wonder what people would do if one was setup on Strawberry on the narrows all winter long!
Honestly I wouldn't dare set one up it would be broken into pretty fast out on these lakes.


----------

